# Microsoft Virtual PC / Virtual Server zum kostenlosen Download



## Thomas Darimont (8. Oktober 2006)

Hallo,

Microsoft bietet seit kurzem einen Teil seiner Virtualisierungsprodukte (MS Virtual PC, Virtual Server)
zum kostenlosen Download an.


Microsoft Virtual PC 2004
http://www.microsoft.com/windows/virtualpc/default.mspx


Microsoft Virtual Server 2005 R2

http://www.microsoft.com/windowsserversystem/virtualserver/software/default.mspx

Gruß Tom


----------



## Nico Graichen (9. Oktober 2006)

Hi Thomas

Seit kurzem ist aber etwas übertrieben. 
Heise-Meldung von Juli '06


----------

